# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão de Artigos >  Comprar barato ... dá que pensar

## LUSOREEF

Boas,

Hoje deparei-me com um mail de um amigo do MAC (Marine aquarium council - organismos internacional que por diversas formas tenta regulamentar e providenciar um melhor mercado em todas as frentes (desde o apanhador, ao lojista).)

Assim, transcrevo aqui parte do mail que nos dá que pensar. Ao comprarmos um peixe, temos de ter alguma noção de como este peixe veio aqui ao nosso aquário. Comprar caro nem sempre é reflexo da margem dos vendedores (distribuidores, lojistas), mas por vezes é reflexo do esforço que é feito para dar algum dinheiro extra por um peixe, para que os apanhadores o possam fazer com qualidade e segurança, sem recorrer a técnicas perigosas para o recife e também para eles mesmos.

Transcrição da história:

"How many marine aquarium fish collectors will die before the marine aquarium trade becomes safe and sustainable? 


In September another fish collector in Bali was killed while working to support his family with the meager earnings from his difficult and dangerous work. 


In this case, Bacok and a fellow collector were diving near their village at depths of 30-40m to collect yellowlined anthias (Pseudanthias luzonensis), squarespot anthias (Pseudanthias pleurotaenia) and two color dottyback (Pseudochromis paccagnellae). As is usually the case in Indonesia and many other poor countries, the collectors had no dive watches or depth gauges. Rough weather caused the anchor to drag. A big wave caught the drifting boat and the divers were yanked abruptly to the surface by the air hoses attached to the tire compressor on board. Bacok was dead when he reached the surface, with burst lungs, leaving behind a wife and two young children. The other collector survived.



Bacok was only one of several collectors who die or are maimed each year while trying to fill their orders. Most of these deaths and other work-related injuries of collectors go unrecorded. The collectors are poor and may be among the few people in the village with work. Their death or incapacitation generally has catastrophic impacts on the family and friends who depend on their income, as social welfare support systems are limited or non-existent. 



Yes, diving is inherently dangerous - but could this accident have been prevented? Bacok was an experienced collector diving at significant depths. What factors oblige these ill-equipped collectors to take such risks?



Unfortunately the relatively low prices paid for most shallow-water species create a strong incentive for collectors to seek out the rarer, more expensive species, many of which inhabit in greater depths. The industry and hobby need to be aware of the risks collectors take to hunt down species that occur at great depths and make more informed choices about the animals they buy. Support from the industry and hobby for adequate equipment and training as the norm for marine aquarium fisheries in all countries would certainly help to make collection practices safer. Improved prices for fish caught under safe conditions would act as an incentive to collect in shallower water - with the added benefit of creating a depth refuge for the deeper reef habitat and stocks. 



We should all ask ourselves, especially those buying marine ornamentals, whether industry member or hobbyist: What can I do to help prevent this kind of tragedy and help ensure dignity, decent earnings, and safer working conditions for the collectors who make possible my livelihood or hobby?
Should I only buy marine fish from trusted suppliers, who in turn are more expensive? Why are they so expensive?"


Brian

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Realmente dá que pensar!!!!!!! :Admirado:   :Admirado:  
Obrigado por partilhares Brian :Palmas:

----------


## Melo Ribeiro

Ok!
Obrigado por partilhares :Admirado:   :Admirado:   :Admirado:  

A maioria, sabe tanto de inglês como de mandarim!
Eu incluido!

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Nao esta muito bem traduzido mas acho que se perçebe...

Quantos coletores de peixe de aquário marinhos morrerão antes do comércio de aquário marinho fica seguro e sustentável?   


Em setembro foi matado outro coletor de peixe em Bali enquanto trabalhando para apoiar a família dele com os salários escassos do trabalho difícil e perigoso dele.   


Bacok e um coletor da mesma categoria estavam mergulhando próximo a aldeia deles/delas a profundidades de 30-40m colecionar anthias de yellowlined neste caso, (luzonensis de Pseudanthias), anthias de squarespot (pleurotaenia de Pseudanthias) e dois dottyback de cor (paccagnellae de Pseudochromis). Como normalmente é o caso na Indonésia e muitos outros países pobres, os coletores tiveram nenhum mergulho assiste ou medidas de profundidade. Tempos ásperos fizeram a âncora arrastar. Uma onda grande pegou o barco acumulando e os mergulhadores foram arrancados abruptamente à superfície pelo ar molha com mangueira preso ao compressor de pneu a bordo de. Bacok estava morto quando ele alcançou a superfície, com pulmões de estouro, deixando para trás uma esposa e duas crianças jovens. O outro coletor sobreviveu.  



Bacok era único de vários coletores que morrem ou são mutilados cada ano enquanto tentando encher as ordens deles/delas. A maioria destas mortes e outros danos trabalhar-relacionados de coletores vai não registrado. Os coletores são pobres e podem estar entre as poucas pessoas na aldeia com trabalho. A morte deles/delas ou incapacitation geralmente tem impactos catastróficos na família e amigos que dependem da renda deles/delas, como sistemas de apoio de bem-estar social está limitado ou non-existente.   



Sim, mergulhar é inerentemente perigoso - mas este acidente poderia ter sido prevenido? Bacok era um coletor experiente que mergulha a profundidades significantes. O que fatora obrigue levar tal para estes coletores doente-equipados arrisca?  



Infelizmente os relativamente baixos preços pagaram pela maioria espécies de raso-água criam um incentivo forte para coletores procurarem as espécies mais raras, mais caras muitos dos quais habitam em maiores profundidades. A indústria e passatempo precisam estar atento dos coletores de riscos leve para caçar abaixo espécies que acontecem a grandes profundidades e fazem escolhas mais informadas sobre os animais eles compram. Apoio da indústria e passatempo para equipamento adequado e treinando como a norma para pescas de aquário marinhas em todos os países ajudariam fazer coleção certamente pratica mais seguro. Preços melhorados para peixe pegado debaixo de condições seguras agiriam como um incentivo para colecionar em shallower molhe - com o benefício somado de criar um profundidade refúgio ' para o hábitat de recife mais fundo e ações.   



Nós se tudo deveriam perguntar para nós mesmos, especialmente esses que compram ornamentals marinho, se sócio de indústria ou hobbyist: Eu posso fazer o que previnem ajudar este tipo de tragédia e ajuda assegure dignidade, salários decentes, e condições de funcionamento mais seguras pelos coletores que tornam possível meu sustento ou passatempo?  
Eu só deveria comprar peixe marinho de provedores confiados que em troca são mais caros? Por que eles são tão caros? "

----------


## João M Monteiro

> Transcrição da história:
> 
> "How many marine aquarium fish collectors will die before the marine aquarium trade becomes safe and sustainable? 
> 
> 
> In September another fish collector in Bali was killed while working to support his family with the meager earnings from his difficult and dangerous work. 
> 
> 
> In this case, Bacok and a fellow collector were diving near their village at depths of 30-40m to collect yellowlined anthias (Pseudanthias luzonensis), squarespot anthias (Pseudanthias pleurotaenia) and two color dottyback (Pseudochromis paccagnellae). As is usually the case in Indonesia and many other poor countries, the collectors had no dive watches or depth gauges. Rough weather caused the anchor to drag. A big wave caught the drifting boat and the divers were yanked abruptly to the surface by the air hoses attached to the tire compressor on board. Bacok was dead when he reached the surface, with burst lungs, leaving behind a wife and two young children. The other collector survived.
> ...


Tradução

"Quantos colectores de peixes de aquários marinhos vão morrer antes do negócio de aquários marinhos se tornar seguro e sustentável? 

Em Setembro, mais um colector de peixes de Bali foi morto enquanto trabalhava para sustentar a sua família, com os exíguos rendimentos do seu difícil e perigoso trabalho.

Neste caso, Bacok e um outro colector estavam a mergulhar perto da sua aldeia a profundidades de 30-40mts para apanhar Pseudanthias luzonensis, Pseudanthias pleurotaenia e Pseudochromis paccagnellae. Como normalmente acontece, os colectores não tinham relógios de mergulho nem profundímetros. O mau tempo arrastou a âncora. Uma onda grande apanhou o barco à deriva e os mergulhadores foram bruscamente puxados até à superfície, pelos tubos de ar ligados ao compressor a bordo do barco. Bacok morreu quando chegou à superfície, devido ao rebentamento dos pulmões, deixando mulher e dois filhos. O outro colector sobreviveu.

Bacok foi apenas um dos muitos colectores que morrem ou ficam aleijados todos os anos enquanto tentam satisfazer as encomendas. A maior parte destas mortes e outros acidentes de trabalho de colectores não são registadas. Os colectores sao pobres e são dos poucos cmo trabalho nas suas aldeias. A sua morte ou incapacidades tem um impacto catastrófico na família e amigos que dependem do seu rendimento, uma vez que os sistemas de apoio da segurança social são limitados ou inexistentes.

Sim, mergulhar é inerentemente perigoso - mas poderia este acidente ter sido evitado? Bacok era um colector experimentado a profundidades significativas. Que factores obrigam estes colectores mal equipados a assumir tais riscos?

Infelismente, os relativamente baixos preços pagos pela maioria das espécies de baixa profundidade, criam um forte incentivo para os colectores procurarem as espécies mais raras e caras, muitas das quais habitam a maior profundidade. A indústria e o hobby têm que estar avisados para os riscos que os colectores assumem para apanhar as espécies que vivem a maiores profundidades e fazer escolhas mais informadas sobre os animais que compram. O apoio da indústria e do hobby a equipamento adequado e treino, como norma para as entidades de apanha de peixes marinhos em todos os países, seguramente ajudaria a tornar mais segura a actividade da coelcta. Preços mais elevados para peixes apanhados em condições de segurança agiriam como incentivo à colecta em águas menos profundas - com o benefício acrescido de criar um "refúgio de profundidade" para o recife e animais desse habitat

Devemos todos perguntar-nos, especialmente os que compram espécimes marinhos façamos parte da indústria ou do hobby: o que posso fazer para evitar este tipo de tragédia ajudando a garantir rendimentos dignos e condições de trabalho mais seguras aos colectores que tornam possível o meu negócio ou hobby ?

Devo comprar peixes marinhos de fornecedores de confiança, que por sua vez são mais caros ? Porque são mais caros ?"

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Olá,

o que aconteceu é triste, etc, etc... Mas devo chamar a atenção que o sr. não morreu porque os "hobbyists" não pagam bem por um coral/peixe. Relembro que estes animais são geralmente vendidos a preços exorbitantes, tudo apontando que o "assassino por negligência" deste sr sejam todos os intermediários que existem entre o apanhador e o consumidor final. Estes sim têm margens de lucro brutais, e que as poderiam reduzir, de modo a que os apanhadores tivessem uma vida mais feliz. 

Agora coloco uma questão:

Será que os preços finais se mantinham, se o apanhador cobrasse mais, de modo a amortizar um investimento de material de mergulho e segurança?

Em meu intender, não! As margens de lucro dos intermediários mantinham-se e o consumidor final é que pagava em muitiplicado (aumento + X% do aumento no 1º intermediário + ... + N% do aumento no Nº intermediário + Y% do aumento do importador + ZZZ% do aumento no lojista).

Não quero com isto dizer que estou contra lojistas, no entanto quem ganha dinheiro com o hobby são intermediários (tal como a venda de pescado, em Portugal)

----------


## João M Monteiro

Não reparei que o Paulo Bravo também estava a traduzir e tive aqui uma trabalheira inglória....

Mas enfim, já que a tive, sempre digo qualquer coisa:

1. Esta questão é vital, tendo que ser vista e acompanhada por toda a cadeia do hobby: se os hobbyistas não derem resposta adequada, os fornecedores também não vão comprar mais caro;

2. A questão do "refúgio de profundidade" é extremamente importante, mas a par desta vem outra, a meu ver ainda mais importante, embora possa ser polémica:

Continuamos a ver espécies à venda, seja por descohecimento dos profissionais do sector, seja por outras razões,  que sabemos têm uma reduzidissima taxa de sobrevivência em cativeiro.

É o caso de crinóides, certas anémonas, alguns peixes, corais e gorgónias que têm necessidades alimentares que não conseguimos prover (designadamente, nestes últimos 2 casos, enormes quantidades de plancton vivo), ou que muito dificilmente suportam o transporte. 

Entre a colecta, transporte e chegada à loja, mais de 95% dos seres apanhados morrem; os que sobrevivem, vão morrer às nossas casas. Talvez menos de 0,5% sobreviva mais de 6 meses. Há diversos estudos sobre o assunto. O A. Calfo, por exemplo, várias vezes se pronunciou sobre isso.

Nestes casos, os aquaristas menos experimentados, compram sem saber; os mais experimentados, muitas vezes, compram na tentativa de salvar esses animais, por acharem que têm melhores condições que a loja onde estão ou que outro aquariofilista menos experimentado onde sabem que os animais vão morrer a curto prazo.

Comprando, seja por que razão for,  estamos a contribuir para a constante colecta destas espécies; estamos a encorajar que se continuem a colectar animais condenados.

Se, ao contrário, não os comprarmos, estes animais vão morrer em alguma fase da cadeia do negócio - normalmente nas lojas  (em vez de ser nas nossas casas) - e desta forma, tornam-se uma perda/custo não recuperado na indústria do nosso hobby.

Acontecendo estas perdas, os importadores, fornecedores e lojistas terão menos vontade de importar: os menos conhecedores, porque se informarão mais sobre estas espécies; os que sabiam o que faziam, porque o negócio deixa de compensar.

É capaz de não ser agradável o que acabo de escrever, mas penso que é uma verdade. Só se todos estivermos mais informados, podemos contribuir para a melhoria das condições dos nossos animais, bem como da consciência ambiental, a todos os níveis, dos que se envolvem nesta actividade.

----------


## Carlos Prates

> Olá,
> 
> o que aconteceu é triste, etc, etc... Mas devo chamar a atenção que o sr. não morreu porque os "hobbyists" não pagam bem por um coral/peixe. Relembro que estes animais são geralmente vendidos a preços exorbitantes, tudo apontando que o "assassino por negligência" deste sr sejam todos os intermediários que existem entre o apanhador e o consumidor final. Estes sim têm margens de lucro brutais, e que as poderiam reduzir, de modo a que os apanhadores tivessem uma vida mais feliz. 
> 
> Agora coloco uma questão:
> 
> Será que os preços finais se mantinham, se o apanhador cobrasse mais, de modo a amortizar um investimento de material de mergulho e segurança?
> 
> Em meu intender, não! As margens de lucro dos intermediários mantinham-se e o consumidor final é que pagava em muitiplicado (aumento + X% do aumento no 1º intermediário + ... + N% do aumento no Nº intermediário + Y% do aumento do importador + ZZZ% do aumento no lojista).
> ...


Pois é! Infelizmente o Bruno tem razão... É um pouco como os nossos pescadores que correm riscos diariamente para vender o peixe por tuta e meia para depois nós os comprarmos nos supermercados ao preço que todos nós sabemos.

----------


## João M Monteiro

> Agora coloco uma questão:
> 
> Será que os preços finais se mantinham, se o apanhador cobrasse mais, de modo a amortizar um investimento de material de mergulho e segurança?
> 
> Em meu intender, não! As margens de lucro dos intermediários mantinham-se e o consumidor final é que pagava em muitiplicado (aumento + X% do aumento no 1º intermediário + ... + N% do aumento no Nº intermediário + Y% do aumento do importador + ZZZ% do aumento no lojista).


Bruno,

É evidente que os preços finais não se mantinham. Essa questão nem se coloca.

O pressuposto da relato/artigo é precisamente saber se se aceita que subam os preços desde que isso se reflicta na maior segurança dos colectores.

OU comprar, já hoje, mais caro, quando se sabe que foi colectado por A, B, C que têm melhores medidas de segurança do que E, F ou G, que, não as tendo, conseguem vender mais barato.

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Olá João,

mas a questão de fundo é que praticamente não existem colectas seguras, são todas inseguras, todas vêm dos mesmos exportadores. Eu não concordo com o aumento dos preços dos corais/peixes para que se dê maior segurança ao interveniente primário, esta segurança deve ser mantida pelos intermediários através da sua propria margem.

Como se explica o aumento crescente dos preços quando já evoluiram as técnicas de caça, de conservação e transporte? Aumentando a recolha de seres vivos, e sua preservação até ao destino. Este aumento não é explicado somente pelos custos de transporte, etc...mas sim pela manutenção de uma margem de lucro sobre um valor que aumentou devido aos custos anunciados atrás.

Mas isto é um negócio acima de tudo, e compreendo! A única culpa que atribuo aos consumidores finais é o facto de promoverem um mercado de peixes raros, em que a sua recolha torna-se perigosa. 

Mais uma vez, volto a frisar que não sou contra qualquer entidade comercial!

----------


## João M Monteiro

> Olá João,
> 
> mas a questão de fundo é que praticamente não existem colectas seguras, são todas inseguras, todas vêm dos mesmos exportadores.


Do pouco conhecimento que tenho deste negócio, não é bem assim, pelo menos no que respeita aos exportadores.




> Eu não concordo com o aumento dos preços dos corais/peixes para que se dê maior segurança ao interveniente primário, esta segurança deve ser mantida pelos intermediários através da sua propria margem.


Penso que se não contribuirem todos, isso nunca acontecerá




> Como se explica o aumento crescente dos preços quando já evoluiram as técnicas de caça, de conservação e transporte? Aumentando a recolha de seres vivos, e sua preservação até ao destino. Este aumento não é explicado somente pelos custos de transporte, etc...mas sim pela manutenção de uma margem de lucro sobre um valor que aumentou devido aos custos anunciados atrás.


Acho que não é bem assim, mas não conheço suficientemente o negócio e não gosto de falar de cor

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

> Colocada por Bruno Quinzico
> Olá João,
> 
> mas a questão de fundo é que praticamente não existem colectas seguras, são todas inseguras, todas vêm dos mesmos exportadores.


O que conheço foi o que vi num documentário, na Indonésia. Existe um exportador que reúne todos os peixes de vários colectores e que depois os manda para os seus clientes.




> Como se explica o aumento crescente dos preços quando já evoluiram as técnicas de caça, de conservação e transporte? Aumentando a recolha de seres vivos, e sua preservação até ao destino. Este aumento não é explicado somente pelos custos de transporte, etc...mas sim pela manutenção de uma margem de lucro sobre um valor que aumentou devido aos custos anunciados atrás.


Isto é regra básica do negócio de serviços, i.e., quando um produto passa por intermediário, este aplica uma margem sobre o preço de compra...se este preço já vem inflacionado(devido a transportes, etc.), então pior fica. Em teoria, vejo o hobby como estando na chamada fase de crescimento (ciclo de vida de um produto), que necessariamente devia ter preços mais baixos que a fase anterior (Introdução no mercado). Além disso o desenvolvimento de novas técnicas de recolha e preservação levaria a uma descida do preço, por optimização de processos.

Acho que basicamente falta uma entidade reguladora e mais concorrência.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Bruno,

Não vale a pena discutirmos isto até à exaustão, porque tu estás a falar com base num documentário e eu também tenho pouco conhecimento suficiente do negócio (excepto na óptica do comprador...). Por isso arriscamo-nos a dizer disparates os dois.

Também tenho conhecimentos básicos de economia, por isso sei como funciona - em teoria - a cadeia de um negócio, desde o produtor até ao consumidor. 

Agora, entidades reguladoras  ???? Por favor não.  Já bastam as que temos noutras áreas. Sou a favor do mercado e contra esse tipo de condicionamentos - excepto em áreas sensíveis de bens ou serviços de primeira necessidade, o que não é manifestamente o caso. Mas isso também já é outra conversa...

E, por último, não estou a ver que o nosso mercado aguente muito mais concorrência. É demasiado pequeno. O que acho é que temos que fazer a selecção da oferta existente. Como ? Aprendendo mais, para podermos ser mais exigentes e, com isso, obrigar os comerciantes da área a serem, também eles, melhores.

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

João,

concordo em tudo o que disseste no último post, à excepção de uma coisa...penso que o nosso mercado pode e devia ter mais um grande importador. 

Também alerto que existem lojas em Espanha que já enviam para Portugal, e a preços muito competitivos...é algo que devemos explorar.

----------


## João Soares

> Aprendendo mais, para podermos ser mais exigentes e, com isso, obrigar os comerciantes da área a serem, também eles, melhores.


 :Palmas:   :Palmas:  

Sem duvida alguma que concordo plenamente com as palavras do João.
Quando os nossos aquaristas evoluirem mais talvez saibam ser mais selectivos. Erradamente o verdadeiro Portuga só sabe ser selectivo em relação ao factor *"preço"*. Respeito sem duvida o "comprar bem".
Quem é amigo é quem faz mais barato como tantas vezes ouço. Quando estamos a falar de material como bombas ou lampadas ainda se compreende. 
Agora o verdadeiro valor de um vivo irá ser sempre discutido, pois existem vários factores. 
Eu pessoalmente não acho que seja por o individuo que apanha o peixe andar a nado ou de barco á vela que o valor do peixe ou do coral aumenta, mas sim pelas diferentes instituições por onde o peixe passa. Todas elas teem de criar estruturas de suporte para manter os seres vivos e isso fica caro.

É possível obter a mesma espécie de origens diferentes, isso também é um factor a considerar e uma das razões pela qual a mesma espécie varie de preço. Um factor entre muitos. 


Eu muito sincermente acho que a maioria dos nossos aquaristas ainda está em fase embrionária. Pouco conhecimento e muito pouca experiencia. 

Qual de vós se fosse a montar outro aquário montava de maneira igual ao que tem? 




> Também alerto que existem lojas em Espanha que já enviam para Portugal, e a preços muito competitivos...é algo que devemos explorar.


 :Prabaixo:   :Prabaixo:  

Curiosamente eu vendo bastante bem para clientes em Espanha. 
Sou bastante contra a exportação de dinheiro. Eu como consumidor final não faço isso. 
Impressionante como o habitante espanhol valoriza o mercado dele e o portugues desvaloriza o próprio mercado. 

Eu digo com toda a vontade que não conheço nenhuma empresa espanhola a dar o tipo de serviço que a minha empresa dá. E conheço bem o mercado espanhol. 

O nosso mercado ainda é muito novo e é normal que não exista ainda um equilibrio, vamos indo vamos vendo.
Abraço

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Olá João,

pelo que vejo, sei que é das poucas lojas (se não a única) loja portuguesa representada num fórum Espanhol. Quando falei em Espanha, não queria dizer para irmos só comprar lá, mas para as nossas lojas também olharem aquele mercado com mais atenção. Reforcei a ideia dos consumidores olharem para as lojas espanholas, em virtude de muitas lojas portuguesas (nem todas) aplicarem preços proibitivos (posso dar exemplos de ricordeas yuma a serem vendidas cá por 60€ e em Espanha por cerca de metade do preço). Talvez uma certa fuga de dinheiro para o estrangeiro seja benéfico para "educar" certos logistas, que teimam em enriquecer rápido. 

Este mercado deve ser visto como um mercado, enorme, de um "País" chamado União Europeia, em que Portugal é só mais uma "província".




> Eu digo com toda a vontade que não conheço nenhuma empresa espanhola a dar o tipo de serviço que a minha empresa dá. E conheço bem o mercado espanhol.


Sem desprimor para as lojas do Algarve, tenho pena não existir uma loja que faça importações directas e/ou apresente a qualidade de vivos que uma loja como a Sohal (suponho) apresenta (vendo pelas fotos). Possivelmente a preços mais em conta!

----------

